# 2 Grafikkarten



## Steryc (10. August 2008)

Hi an alle da draußen 

Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problemchen.
Letztens habe ich von einem Freund einen 17'' Monitor geschenkt bekommen, weil er ihn nicht mehr brauchen konnte. Da ich aber bereits 2 Monitore an meiner x800gt hängen habe, musste halt eine weitere Grafikkarte her.
Naja, soweit kein Problem dachte ich. Schließlich hatte ich noch genug PCI-Slots frei.
Also schnell eine Radeon 9000 PCI-Version in den Rechner gehauen, Monitor dran, installiert und Monitorerweiterung konfiguriert.

Auf den ersten Blick lief das auch ganz toll, ABER sobald ich meine neue Grafikkarte auch nur etwas 'beanspruche' (z.B.: Video gucken, Cinema4D...) friert der ganze Rechner hoffnungslos ein 

Jetzt ist guter Rat teuer:
- Im BIOS lässt sich diesbezüglich nicht viel einstellen...
- Habe die neusten ATI / Omega Treiber ausprobiert (Mit den Omega Treibern frieren zum Glück nur die Programme ein^^)
- Habe es auf mehreren Systemen versucht (Auch ganz neu installiert)
Leider alles ohne Erfolg.

Komisch ist auch: Dem Gerät wird kein IRQ zugewiesen, obwohl sogar noch welche komplett frei sind 
Möglicherweise ist das der Fehler?
Laut Gerätemanager arbeitet die GraKa jedoch fehlerfrei.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass vielleicht einer von euch das Problem kennt bzw. mir irgendwie weiter helfen könnt 

Gruß
Steryc

Edit:
Achja, hier noch mein System:
Win XP Prof SP3
AMD Athlon64 4000+
Asus A8N-E
ATI Radeon x800gt
3GB Ram
und halt die ATI Radeon 9000 Series (PCI-Version)


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. August 2008)

Hast du mal überprüft ob dein Netzteil genügend Leistung hat?
Moderne Grafikkarten sind wahre Stromfresser (teilweise verbrauchen sie mehr als der Rest der Hardare zusammen...), da passiert es schnell dass ein Netzteil Überlastet wird sobald etwas Leistung gefordert wird.


----------



## Steryc (10. August 2008)

Naja, modern sind die GraKas ja nicht gerade...
Aber ich kann es eig. mit Sicherheit ausschließen, denn:
1. Kann ich meine x800gt ja ohne Probleme belasten, während die Radeon 9000 im 'Leerlauf' ist. Somit müsste es ja umgekehrt (Also Radeon 9000 unter Last und x800gt im 'Leerlauf') auch problemlos möglich sein.

2. Wenn ich z.B. eine leere C4D-Szene auf dem Monitor darstellen lasse, klappt das noch super. Aber sobald ich die Ansicht Wechsel friert alles ein.

3. Mit den Omega-Treibern stürzt der PC nicht ab.

Also Netzteil sollte nicht das Problem sein:rolleyes :


----------



## chmee (11. August 2008)

Ich würde der Sache mit dem nicht vergebenen IRQ auf den Grund gehen, denn wenn kein IRQ vergeben wurde, heisst das, alle Operationen werden mit Hilfe der CPU durchgeführt. Auf Anhieb würde ich erstmal einen anderen PCI-Slot ausprobieren. Kann man im BIOS irgendwas zum IRQ einstellen ( manuell/auto ) oder die Einstellung, dass NICHT das OS die IRQs verteilt ( pnp aware os oder so ähnlich )  ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Steryc (11. August 2008)

Ja, mir ist das auch ein Dorn im Auge, aber ich kriege das Problem einfach nicht gelöst 

Habe bis auf die beiden GraKas noch alle PCI Slots frei und auch alle durchprobiert. Nur bei einem Slot gibt es Probleme, bei dem die GraKa nicht immer richtig erkannt wird und sich somit nicht installieren lässt.
Doch einen IRQ kriegt die Karte in keinem Slot.



> Kann man im BIOS irgendwas zum IRQ einstellen ( manuell/auto )


Sehr eingeschränkt: Ich kann zwar von Auto auf Manual stellen, aber anschließend nur die IRQs auf "PCI Device" oder "Reserved" (laut Beschreibung für ISA Karten) stellen.
Habe es gegen jede Logik trotzdem ausprobiert und 2 freien IRQs (5 und 7) "Reserved" zugewiesen. Leider ohne Änderung.



> oder die Einstellung, dass NICHT das OS die IRQs verteilt ( pnp aware os oder so ähnlich ) ?


Ja, "Plug & Play O/S". Aber egal auf was es steht ("Yes"/"No"), die Karte kriegt keinen IRQ.

Die letzte Einstellung ist noch "Init Display First". Stelle ich die PCI-Karte ein, werden dieser zwar mehr Ressourcen zugewiesen aber eben kein Interrupt (Außerdem bin ich beim booten blind O_O).

Habe die Karte auch schon ausgetauscht um einen Defekt auszuschließen.


----------



## chmee (11. August 2008)

Noch ne Frage, was ist denn für eine Karte ? genaue Bezeichnung.. Denn möglicherweise möchte sie mit diesem Hypermemory/ShardMemory etwas vom RAM abzwacken, und das geht schief.. Du hast gesagt, du hast es schon mit einer anderen Karte probiert, mit was für einer ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Steryc (11. August 2008)

Es war beide Male eine ATI Radeon 9000 SERIES.
Aber deine Vermutung könnte gut stimmen, denn sobald die Karte drin ist wird mir beim booten weniger Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt.
Ohne 2. GraKa: ~3,1GB
Mit 2. GraKa: ~2,88 GB

Aber wo könnte ich denn dieses "Hypermemory/ShardMemory" abschalten? (Wenn das überhaupt möglich ist...)
Im BIOS ist mir da kein Punkt aufgefallen... werde gleich aber noch Mal gucken


----------



## chmee (11. August 2008)

Nee, wenn es die Grafikkarte benötigt, dann wird es abgezwackt und 2. kann man da im Bios nix einstellen.

Leider kann ich Dir keine Tipps mehr geben, Wissen aufgebraucht, . Das Einzige, was mir noch einfällt, bei eBay ne andere PCI-Grafikkarte kaufen. zB sehe ich im Moment eine (damals) höchst professionelle GraKa für knapp 30 Euro. gib mal *PNY VCQ4200NVS* ein..

Achja, ein Problem kann es auch damit geben, dass Deine Hauptkarte mit DirectX9-Fähigkeiten ausgestattet ist, die 9000 aber nur bis DX8.1 geht. Da klappt dann alles, was DX9 haben will, zusammen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Steryc (11. August 2008)

Mh, hab mir die 9000 ja schon extra dafür gekauft 
und noch mehr Geld wollte ich eigentlich nicht in das Experiment reinstecken...

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.
Vielleicht weiß ja noch wer anders weiter 

Gibt hier doch bestimmt auch Leute mit 3 Monitoren oder?^^


----------

